# Boxer Colitis



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

While I was on vacation this weekend I met my buddies year old boxer. I asked him about the food that he fed him, and he told he fed Purina Sensitive stomach because the dog had Boxer Colitis. Is there any other food I can recommend him?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

There is a colitis discussion going on under health issues. My 11 year old Lhasa suffers from it and there's a lot of information I've found out online that he can look up. Also look up under Inflammatory bowel syndrome or Irritable bowel syndrome. Basically they say to stay away from any high fat food, high protein food, oatmeal (don't ask me why), and gluten. I accidently set my Lhasa off last week with a can of Merricks Venison stew. Even though she can eat venison it had a huge amount of gravy and made her violently ill. Evo venison makes her violently ill alsot because of all the meat as does Nutro Venison and Rice and Natural Balance Venison Canned. The food she does best on is Wellness venison and sweet potato. Foods she is allergic to only make her itch and turn red, it is the high fat,protein, or gluten foods that make her colitis bad. It only took me this long to figure it out! There are a lot better foods then Purina out there for him to use. He can try any low fat foods without oatmeal, wheat, gluten, or a know protein allergen. My Lhasa even does really well on Natures Recipe Venison and Rice (not my favorite brand but it's available at Petsmart) and I have just ordered a bag of Natures Variety Venison Meal and Millet dry and Natures Variety Pork and Sweet Potato Canned to try. He can experiment with small amounts and donate whatever doesn't work. That's what I have done. Some companies have sample size bags for $1.99.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

My Boxer also has colitis I feed Natural Balance Lamb Meal and Brown Rice with fabulous success. All of his stomach issues have cleared up since i started him on it and so far it's been the only food to work for him.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information I will pass it on.


----------

